# With so many light years to go and things to be found, I'm sure that we'll all miss her so..



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

It's the FINAL Countdown ohh ohh ohhh

The time clock is ticking down, are we all ready for the show?
Have we pre-registered for the Alpha Class?
Have we requested time off to relax?
Have we told our friends about the show?
I'm sick of this rhyming issh, let’s just freaking GO!


Check us out on Facebook! www.facebook.com/wolfsgart 

www.wolfsgart.com


----------



## vwgurl1985 (Jun 25, 2013)

_Dirty_ said:


> It's the FINAL Countdown ohh ohh ohhh
> 
> The time clock is ticking down, are we all ready for the show?
> Have we pre-registered for the Alpha Class?
> ...


Wow thank you for the reminder. Definitely taking the weekend off and Monday for me! Gotta save time to drive back south. Going with my friends and hoping to make more friends at the event. Anyone know of a cruise coming from the capital district area?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

vwgurl1985 said:


> Wow thank you for the reminder. Definitely taking the weekend off and Monday for me! Gotta save time to drive back south. Going with my friends and hoping to make more friends at the event. Anyone know of a cruise coming from the capital district area?


Check www.Roflwagens.com


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

*With so many light years to go and things to be found, I'm sure that we'll all*

Today i scheduled friday-monday off


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

yeabmx said:


> Today i scheduled friday-monday off


Yea Buddy!


----------



## summit1986 (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't wait! Going to be a blast! Hand down, best show in the northeast every year.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Ten days left to register for the Alpha Class!


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Will be there.... naturally. Thought I was out of town that week. Guess I'm here.

Will try to make the next meeting.... crazy year so far.

steve


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool, see you next week


----------

